# Solved: Help, Cant see any text in CS 1.6



## ryivian (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,

I recently changed computer, and when i enter cs, it shows no text.
This includes on the intro screen when u choose new game etc.

here is a screenshot
http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/6967/lackoftextzf0.jpg

any ideas?

edit: replaced with working screenshot


----------



## sniper11 (Nov 16, 2008)

You most probably don't have the tahoma font installed. Just download it from this link:
http://www.webpagepublicity.com/free-fonts/t/Tahoma.ttf
and copy this file to C:\Windows\Fonts\
Then restart cs and everything should be fine!


----------



## ryivian (Feb 26, 2007)

hi, 
i do have the tahoma font installed.

there is still no text.


----------



## sniper11 (Nov 16, 2008)

are you running CS in opengl or direct3d? if it's D3D try switching to opengl or even software mode and report the results. Not sure about what the problem is...


----------



## ryivian (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks, it worked


----------



## sniper11 (Nov 16, 2008)

you're welcome! now enjoy your cs


----------

